# Mahindra 6525 TPS Adjustment



## AlaskaLB (4 mo ago)

My father has a Mahindra 6525 and we have looked high and low for how to adjust the throttle position sensor. The manual doesn't address this at all. The check engine light is blinking 3 times which indicates a TPS setting error. Can't even find the correct allen wrench to take it loose. We can't take the tractor to the dealer since it's hours away. Any help or insight is appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not sure if you'll find your answers, but if you copy and paste the title of your post into your search bar, there are a few bits of information and a video or two.
The allen head screws on your Mahindra are probably metric.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

SERVICE MANUAL FOR 5525 AND 6525 TIER 3***DIGITAL DOWNLOAD***







billstractor.net


----------

